# Deer antler spray/ igf



## Ironbuilt (Feb 1, 2013)

Just heard some story how Ray Lewis recouped for superbowl using deer antler spray.. Its suppose to be igf in a bottle. Anyone heard of such nonsense. ? Is it like eaten bull balls for super test from a fried nut?


----------



## FordFan (Feb 1, 2013)

Looks like I'm going to have to google this shit. I'm hearing about it every where.


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it is banned in the MLB?


----------



## striffe (Feb 1, 2013)

ProFIT said:


> I'm pretty sure it is banned in the MLB?



Whats banned? Deer antler spray, or igf?

Ive been hearing this too. If you guys find out that deer antler spray is that beneficial before i do, please let me know...Lol


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 1, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Just heard some story how Ray Lewis recouped for superbowl using deer antler spray.. Its suppose to be igf in a bottle. Anyone heard of such nonsense. ? Is it like eaten bull balls for super test from a fried nut?



Read up on this stuff several years ago. Turned out to be greatly exagerated like most things in the supplement industry. Now if the bull nuts thing worked i would be HUGE!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 1, 2013)

Lmao Magnus.. Buffalo nuts I hear make you furry.


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 1, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lmao Magnus.. Buffalo nuts I hear make you furry.



That would certainly explain alot!                                        
"I'm hairy like animal!"


----------



## Mattymcswag (Feb 1, 2013)

This deer antler stuff is a joke.. I can't imagine it helping in anyway


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 1, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Just heard some story how Ray Lewis recouped for superbowl using deer antler spray.. Its suppose to be igf in a bottle. Anyone heard of such nonsense. ? Is it like eaten bull balls for super test from a fried nut?



It's a complete hoax...similar to HCG drops and I can list a thousand others.
Spend your money on REAL HGH/IGF if thats what your looking to increase.


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 2, 2013)

hijacked said:


> Whats banned? Deer antler spray, or igf?



I am pretty sure I read that deer antler spray was.


----------



## basskiller (Feb 2, 2013)

Just some more shit to try and throw a wrench in the psyche in the minds of the ravens..  When bringing up the Atlanta situation didn't work.. they now are using this.  My guess is they're hoping the league will remove him because someone is scared 
There may actually be something to the deer antler velvet, But as far as the product actually working to the it working in humans..  It's highly debatable


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 2, 2013)

I looked this stuff up and the data is scant on deer antler velvet, but there have been a couple studies with athletes using deer antler velvet.  The results of each of the studies indicated that it had no effect on performance (strength or VO2 max), did not induce an endocrine response and did not alter red blood cell mass. 

Plain and simple, deer antler velvet does not contain a bioavailable form of igf-1.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 2, 2013)

It was profit.. Major league had some people who tested dirty say it was deer but you know dam well it was hgh or real igf. So the league made up that goofy law then the shit started flyin off the shelves.. I'm gonna make a supersnake oil For pecker growth..


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 2, 2013)

I bet if I sold gorilla piss and told people it would make you strong and screw like a horney monkey, somebody out there would buy it


----------



## striffe (Feb 2, 2013)

Thunder46 said:


> I bet if I sold gorilla piss and told people it would make you strong and screw like a horney monkey, somebody out there would buy it



It does! You didnt know that? I have some, wanna buy it?


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 2, 2013)

i like to think when it comes to peptides and the like, people here know that i have a clue what im talking about. So to summarize it very quickly. its bullshit. its based of incorrect hormonal composition. you are actually more likely taking estrogen than igf. either but gh, peps, or igf des/lr3. plain and simple.


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 2, 2013)

Thunder46 said:


> I bet if I sold gorilla piss and told people it would make you strong and screw like a horney monkey, somebody out there would buy it



If you used the right marketing technique,,,your probably right.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 3, 2013)

I remember way back in the eighties when I was a teenager I would buy anything that claimed results chromium, boron, etc...
I probably would have bought deer antler too. ha ha

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 3, 2013)

And oh yeah glandulars as well...stupid

Hawk


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 3, 2013)

hijacked said:


> It does! You didnt know that? I have some, wanna buy it?



Oh no they got you too, was it a 2 for 1 sale and free shipping


----------



## powders101 (Feb 3, 2013)

Overrated.


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah but is it RUSSIAN deer antler spray . The other deer antler sprays are inferior to the eastern bloc deer antler spray . I like the sound of that. I'm going to walk around and just say deer antler spray all day today. If anyone asks 
hey whats that I'll just say oh nothing really... T


----------



## Jim550 (Mar 1, 2013)

you have to grind the deer antlers up and snort it for it to work properly


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 1, 2013)

Jim550 said:


> you have to grind the deer antlers up and snort it for it to work properly



It works better if you take it as an enema. Trust me on this one.


----------



## thaodexom (Mar 1, 2013)

Mu M?i Open- Open ngÃ*y 02/03/2013 Server TÃ¬nh YÃªu Vinacms - KhÃ* Th? HÃ*o HÃ¹ng


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 1, 2013)

thaodexom said:


> Mu M?i Open- Open ngÃ*y 02/03/2013 Server TÃ¬nh YÃªu Vinacms - KhÃ* Th? HÃ*o HÃ¹ng



Will you get back on the boat and go home. Boats  name is spamdickuare.


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 2, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Yeah but is it RUSSIAN deer antler spray . The other deer antler sprays are inferior to the eastern bloc deer antler spray . I like the sound of that. I'm going to walk around and just say deer antler spray all day today. If anyone asks
> hey whats that I'll just say oh nothing really... T



This one made me laugh too. I had a kid (25 or so) who trains at my gym come up and whisper about his new find,,,deer antler spray. He really thought he was onto something.


----------



## illuminated33 (Mar 2, 2013)

I tried about 4 bottles last year... for a legal supplement I give it a 4/10.
The pills and spray tasted good, and I noticed my appetite increase.
 A bit pricy and not much effect unless in high dosages and still is not much noticeable except yummy taste and make u hungry.


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Mar 2, 2013)

Why don't just take the real deal subq?


----------

